# separació de síl·labes



## Lourpv

Hola, necessite saber si la paraula "exercit" s'ha de separar "ex-er-cit" o "e-xer-cit" i si hi ha algun lloc on puga consultar les regles de la separació de paraules com esta.

Per cert, com se separa la paraula "nosaltres"?

Moltes gràcies a tots els que m'ajuden


----------



## Floca

nos-al-tres
e-xèr-cit

En el Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana (el pots consultar en línia) et posa la separació de les paraules que poden resultar difícils.


----------



## Witsilobu

la meva filla té que escriure si una paraula es hiat o diftongo em podrien ajudar? bruticia i caigut gracies


----------



## betulina

Witsilobu said:


> La meva filla ha d'escriure si una paraula és hiat o diftong. Em podrien ajudar? brutícia i caigut. Gràcies



Hola, Witsilobu, i benvingut.

En aquesta pàgina s'explica què és un hiat: dues síl·labes juntes que pertanyen a síl·labes diferents. 

En català, una vocal feble (i,u) + una vocal forta (a,e,o) no formen diftong, és a dir, pertanyen a síl·labes separades, formen un hiat.

Per tant, en les dues paraules que dius, a _brutícia_ "ia" és un hiat; a _caigut_ "ai" és un diftong (vocal forta + vocal feble).

Espero que això us ajudi.


----------



## tamen

En aquests casos, el que és útil són els exemples, i els que poses, Betulina, els trobo molt útils.


Llegint poesia potser es veuen millor les característiques sil·làbiques del català.

Demà, si en trobo exemples útils, els transcriure.


----------



## Sukipu2110

Hola a tothom!

Em podríeu dir si la paraula "sobreestant" es pot separar "sobre-estant"? Floca explica en un altre post que al Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana hi ha un apartat on s'explica això, però ho he sabut trobar. 

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## .Jordi.

Sukipu2110 said:


> Hola a tothom!
> 
> Em podríeu dir si la paraula "sobreestant" es pot separar "sobre-estant"? Floca explica en un altre post que al Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana hi ha un apartat on s'explica això, però ho he sabut trobar.
> 
> Moltes gràcies!



Hola, Sukipu, i benvinguda.

Fes-li una ullada a això. Espero que et serveixi.


----------



## tamen

Bon dia i salut a tots i totes els i les comensals.

En Jordi t'orienta santament i va de dret a una font segura: un bon diccionari que dóna detalls. Felicitats, Jordi, i felicitats Sukipu, perquè tens un bon amic.

No és per donar lliçons a ningú (a mi me'n convenen moltes), però una cosa que sé i que és d'aplicació en aquest cas és allò dels prefixos, que actuen o poden actuar amb una certa independència respecte als mots a què s'uneixen, i és això el que també compta en aquest cas.

En principi, els prefixos tenen un cert caràcter tònic, sobretot si són de més d'una síl·laba: quan diem "*contrasenya*", la "o" no es fa pas àtona pel fet que "senya" tingui un accent (àton) propi. En aquest cas pronunciem "c*ò*ntras*è*nya" és a dir, diem un mot amb dos accents. 

És per això que m'indigno cada vegada que sento (a la televisió especialment) "trAscents", allà on la "e" de "tres" no ha estat mai àtona, sinó que manté l'accent propi de "tres" ("tr*è*s"), i, a continuació, s'uneix a "cents".

Perdoneu i he estat pesat o prolix.


----------



## xupxup

> En principi, els prefixos tenen un cert caràcter tònic, sobretot si són de més d'una síl·laba: quan diem "*contrasenya*", la "o" no es fa pas àtona pel fet que "senya" tingui un accent (àton) propi. En aquest cas pronunciem "c*ò*ntras*è*nya" és a dir, diem un mot amb dos accents.


Tamen, no hi estic gens d'acord, jo pronuncio _cuntrə__sèny__ə_. No sé si és la pronunciació correcta en estàndard, suposo que no, però ho dic així i em sona la mar de bé. Em van explicar, no sé si t'ho sabré dir ben bé, que algunes paraules compostes neutralitzen les vocals per un procés de lexicalització. És a dir, òbrellàunes no neutralitza la primera o perquè tothom veu clarament que surt d'ajuntar òbre+llàunes. Però _əntr__əpà_ es pronuncia amb la primera e àtona, com endrapar, perquè és un compost que s'ha lexicalitzat, encara que es formi unint éntre+pà, el resultat ha passat a ser una paraula nova, i ha deixat de ser un compost evident. Ara potser l'estic cagant perquè s'ha de pronunciar éntrepà, i jo no ho sé, però diria que es pronuncia _əntr__əpà_.
I tot això m'ho van explicar perquè aquí diem _fərruc__ərríl_ i altra gent diuen fèrruc_ə_rríl.

Això sí que és un fora-de-tema total!


----------



## tamen

Com que tens raó, Xupxup (encara que potser també me'n deixaràs unes engrunes a mi), rectifico i reconec que la lexicalització de què parles és un fet. 
Per si serveix perquè em reconeguis aquella mica de raó, em demano en quin moment es produeix aquest fenomen... Potser jo tinc l'orella anquilosada en un parlar ja una mica ranci i encara dic "c*ò*ntrasenya", "c*ò*ntraordre" (amb "o" oberta), no pas perquè ho digui la norma, sinó perquè és com ho he (havia) sentit sempre.
Però com que tens raó, baixo de cavall i et saludo amb l'amistat i el respecte que ja saps.


----------



## xupxup

Hahaha! Estic intentant pronunciar còntraórdre i m'estic pixant de riure de mi mateix. La trobo tan díficil de pronunciar així amb ò. Però veus, dic _cuntrasènya_, però no diria mai _cuntròrdre_ que seria el mateix procés, és una paraula massa estranya i poc habitual per mi, la diria tal com s'escriu. Potser aquest pas de fer les àtones ve quan aprens una paraula de petit, quan encara no ets conscient que sigui un compost. Estic segur que ja parlava de contrasenyes abans de saber com s'escrivia aquesta paraula, que ja tenia joguets d'ordinador de petit. En canvi contraordre no és una paraula habitual per mi, i és massa evident que és un compost. Però de tota manera això ho fa el costum. Si sents sovint cuntratàc, acabes dient-ho, si sempre sents còntraatàc, segur que també.


----------

